# Forgeworld release: Decimator Daemon Engine and Zone Mortalis Blast Doors



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CHAOS_DECIMATOR_DAEMON_ENGINE.html

Arms:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DECIMATOR-SIEGE-CLAW.html

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DECIMATOR-BUTCHER-CANNON.html

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DECIMATOR-STORM-LASER.html










http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ZONE_MORTALIS_LARGE_BLAST_DOOR.html


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks awesome, bit of a Spartacus/Gladiator thing going on with the head, but thats not a bad thing.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The powers in the Decimator are hilariously unbalanced. They can't print that can they? 15pt for +1A sometimes, or 15pts for becoming almost indestructible, hmm tricky.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That thing is bloody wicked!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Well Fuck.... I just spent forever converting a Contemptor for my Night Lords... Of course this beast is even BIGGER than a Contemptor! BwaHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! [ahem...] sorry.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Another machine to join the ranks of my Blood Slaughter, Dreadnought and Defiler. It looks awesome, wonder if I can sort out a theme for my World Eaters to represent why they got so many war machines.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

11 side is disappointing. This things price iscrazy too.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Eleven, it IS Mega sized. 

My Legion of Brass will be getting three of these. Damn the torpedoes!!!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> The powers in the Decimator are hilariously unbalanced. They can't print that can they? 15pt for +1A sometimes, or 15pts for becoming almost indestructible, hmm tricky.


I just read the dedication of nurgle, that is insane - how would you ever kill it and then if you do it might just come back. How would it work with strD weapons, presumably it could still attempt to stand back up?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Eleven said:


> 11 side is disappointing. This things price iscrazy too.


Points-wise or money-wise? Because for the size of the thing it is the same price as the Contemptor.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Eleven said:


> This things price iscrazy too.


If you mean crazy cheap then yes, even with the £18 for two weapons that is a very reasonably priced monster of a model. I am glad I don't have any chaos playing oponents tbh


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice addition to the FW stable, what i truely dont understand is why o why someone didnt say "hang on a second lets just make this in plastic and include it in the next chaos codex because we could sell that model by the truck load".
I think it looks good, its got a bit of warjack going on which im not too keen on but as a chaos deamon engine i think its nice,never been too fond of the huge torso on tiny legs design with dreads to be honest but i would likely own one if i was into chaos.

Price wise its a steal, to be honest for that price it would be rude not to buy it


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a nice big scary figure! For a forge world model the price doesnt seem too bad. Dont think I will be getting one though even though it does look fantastic.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Ahh, so _that's_ what it is! I'd been seeing random bits of this lying around the mould room for a few weeks but never saw the whole thing; I actually had thought the twin-linked AC arm was for a Chaos Contemptor or something. Neat.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> I just read the dedication of nurgle, that is insane - how would you ever kill it and then if you do it might just come back. How would it work with strD weapons, presumably it could still attempt to stand back up?


A solid 6 will still destroy it, but it ignores 1 and 2 for being Demonic, can shrug off 3 and 4 on a 5+ with reroll, and if you do wreck it it comes back fully functional on a 6 with a reroll. I guess you do have to have a Nurgle IC to actually get to use it like that so you'll likely not, but that is pretty tough.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Price wise its a steal, to be honest for that price it would be rude not to buy it


Hmm, thanks B&K for providing me with my justification to Mrs. Deathklokk. :victory:

Hell, she does that with fucking shoes all the time. "Look how much money I saved by buying these!" :scratchhead:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Hell, she does that with fucking shoes all the time. "Look how much money I saved by buying these!" :scratchhead:


I believe the justification is that the model only needs to be bought once - as it can keep coming back (in game), think of all the money THAT saves, alternatively take the tact that shoes have to be bought in pairs, so naturally you need a pair of these to balance the books


----------



## Warped Bitz (Mar 8, 2012)

Bubblematrix said:


> I just read the dedication of nurgle, that is insane - how would you ever kill it and then if you do it might just come back. How would it work with strD weapons, presumably it could still attempt to stand back up?


This was my thoughts exactly, Ignores stunned/shaken results, a re-rollable 5+ against immobilised and weapon destroyed results, along with a re-roll on the 6+ needed to revive it, and re-roll any unlucky 1's to keep it on the table?! Only way to take it out is to make it explode....

I WANT IT!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I like how it states that you have to have an independant character with the same mark to have that particular mark in an army. Perhaps this will be replicated in the next codex?

I.E. You may have Khorne Bezerkers as troops but only if you have a character with the Mark of Khorne in the force.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Excuse my chaos ignorance, how difficult is it to get the IC in the army? and are there many sensible choices?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> Excuse my chaos ignorance, how difficult is it to get the IC in the army? and are there many sensible choices?


im going to assume you basically need to pay the price for a chaos lord / sorc w/ one of the marks, so about 115 points or so to get it. but then it comes down to sensibility and which choices are 'smart' for the current edition, which of coarse everyone has that slanesh whip daemon prince so they could all give it the slanesh mark.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

And Daemon Princes are not IC's obviously so it will require a Sorcerer or Chaos Lord.


----------



## Warped Bitz (Mar 8, 2012)

Aramoro said:


> And Daemon Princes are not IC's obviously so it will require a Sorcerer or Chaos Lord.


Gives me a good excuse to field Typhus more often, FLUFF FOR THE FLUFF GOD!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah... that thing is beautiful, and I fully support B&K's justifications to buy it.

On a side note... possible hinting/confirmation of daemonically possessed vehicles/dreadnoughts for the new CSM dex getting the ability to have marks for specific gods? Yay


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweeeeeet!
Love it! Need to tie up my DE then back to chaos! This with albeit rumours of an upcoming chaos dex is very exciting!


----------



## zotb (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it. I need one to join all my other Khorne Engines. 





Aramoro said:


> And Daemon Princes are not IC's obviously so it will require a Sorcerer or Chaos Lord.



It also says a daemon of the same power, and aren't Daemon Princes daemons by Grey Knight FAQ?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just noticed that it can be included in a Chaos Daemons army!!!!!! WOOT!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I will be as usual going for the more dakka choice, so naturally I will be taking mark of tzeentch with dual butcher cannons. He will be able to keep my twin assault cannon mortis contemptor company.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Just noticed that it can be included in a Chaos Daemons army!!!!!! WOOT!


Yes, and it takes up one of your Fiend or Crusher slots, and is effectively a 195pt Psyfleman that dies a little less often (210pts for Nurgle ones). Not impressed too much. I suppose dropping 6 Walkers in wave 1 with Grinders in HS might be fun, but then you've lost Fiends and Crushers, both of which can fill very big holes in the Daemon list.

I'll wait for the CSM book to come out, and if it's good enough for me to start an army I'll take some of these as Dreads - maybe a 6-Walker list with some nice Troops and HQs to round it out.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wait, this thing is BS3 AND daemonic possession?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Wait, this thing is BS3 AND daemonic possession?


I think it would just have been odd to give it BS4 and Daemonic Possession as you'd be reduced to BS3 anyway.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Yeah, but doesn't that mean that it's BS2 now?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> ^ Yeah, but doesn't that mean that it's BS2 now?


No


----------



## zotb (Mar 10, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> I think it would just have been odd to give it BS4 and Daemonic Possession as you'd be reduced to BS3 anyway.


Daemonic Possession reduces you to BS 3, it's not minus 1 BS.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I so want for my csm army, wow, im in love lol.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> ^ Yeah, but doesn't that mean that it's BS2 now?


Common mistake, DP just automatically sets your BS to 3 (Wording in the CSM codex says reduce the BS to 3 for any vehicle that takes the upgrade, not reduce the BS by -1). Which is good as hellblades with DP would suck ass if giving them DP reduced them to BS2.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, awesome! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*drools*

decimator is AWESOME...i need 3!


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I love the Decimator. Model is solid and will make for an interesting choice for any chaos army. 

The Unholy Vigour rule brings up a new issue with Kill Points: 
Does your opponent get the kill point for wrecking the Decimator? 
What about if it gets back up, does your opponent still have the kill point? 
If he still has the kill point, can your opponent get another kill point for wrecking it again?
Would you be able to keep shooting at the "wrecked" Decimator to force a penetrating 6 result? (probably not  )

At the moment, I would play it as follows: The Decimator does not provide a Kill Point for being wrecked. However, if the game ends and the Decimator is still wrecked then the Decimator is destroyed and counts as a single kill point. If the Decimator rolls a 1 for Unholy Vigour, it counts as a single kill point. If the Decimator suffers a penetrating roll of 6, it counts as a single kill point.
This seems reasonable to me.

Also, doesn't the canister thing popping out of the back look like the "pilot pods" from Evangelion? Or even the pods from Code Geass? I approve, always loved that design :so_happy: Of course, it is probably a power source and not a capsule, but I like the similarities.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

diffinatly looks like evangelion


hehehe dummy plug FTW


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG that thing is really naughty...
Should be straightforwards enough to just build the weapons + save the money.
So it's £35 for a Str8 (insta-death to Marines) Dread which hardly ever dies; + re-roll to wound; + extra vs vehicles; + possibly 2 heavy flamers (or maybe 1-2 rending-cannons, or 2 butcher guns...eat this psyflemen!) + possibility of both grenades + heavy flame vs transported/building'ed units if you hit what they're hiding in?
So you immobilise it, shoot all the weapons off it + finally kill it but, when it comes back, it's repaired everything?
Wilst it's down, it counts as destroyed and isn't on the table anymore, so you can't even keep trying to kill it (i.e. to get it to completely blow up) in the meantime either?
All for really cheap points for what it can do?
W...T...F...?

But you can then have 3 of them + 3 Soulgrinders/Defilers too (I'm a big fan of these guys, dunno about mathhammer or anyone else though).


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, the plug! forgot the name. Thanks k:
Oh... And DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA!!! Butcher Cannon looks bad ass!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Desolatemm said:


> Also, doesn't the canister thing popping out of the back look like the "pilot pods" from Evangelion? Or even the pods from Code Geass? I approve, always loved that design :so_happy: Of course, it is probably a power source and not a capsule, but I like the similarities.


The Blood Slaughterer also has that on the back of it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That.... Is the single most retarded thing I have seen them produce in quite some time.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish I had infinite money... that decimator is awesome and I just really really want to get a massive mortalis board going for games of space hulk.

EDIT: crap! that thing is 40k legal!! One of the tourny's I'm entering allows you to field FW units... hope I don't come up against one!!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I wish I cared more for indoor no tank fights, cuz that board stuff looks awsome. I think i need to start working on my board plans again, but Im having too much fun trying to get this base of my wolf lord done


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

We are starting a Battle Zone Mortalis campaign in August that is for power armoured codexes only. I wonder how many of these I am going to come across in those dark tunnels.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

God damn that Decimator is NICE. But whether to go dual Butcher Cannons or go CC I do not know...

Midnight


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

oh look!...Colossals from Forge World!...:suicide:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Of course, the term '40k legal' has no actual meaning given it isn't a term used in the rules anywhere...

Also, the KP issue is obvious, it will be ruled exactly like every other model in the game that comes back 'from the dead', Thawn, Celestine, Yarrick... It's not even a genuine question for goodness' sake, it's blatantly obvious.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

They are some sexy doors....

Not actually bothered, but I figured someone went to all the effort of designing/making/painting them so it should at least be appreciated. 

With that done, onto the ultra-mega-awesome-sweet-cool doohickey!!

I wants it. Badly.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

So this was that interior board I saw someone playing on. Interesting...


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I have this sudden urge to de-chaosify it, add 2 twin-linked contemptor heavy bolters (for the arms) and mount a hyperios launcher on the back and call it a Knight Warden - but I guess it would be on the small side size-wise to represent a Knight Titan?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Plus the Inquisition is going to be looking at you strangely when they see a "rehabilitated" daemon engine in your army.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Bubblematrix said:


>


Whoa... that is evil looking!

I love it!

Rameses!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Of course, the term '40k legal' has no actual meaning given it isn't a term used in the rules anywhere...
> 
> Also, the KP issue is obvious, it will be ruled exactly like every other model in the game that comes back 'from the dead', Thawn, Celestine, Yarrick... It's not even a genuine question for goodness' sake, it's blatantly obvious.


Nothing is obvious if it requires even the smallest bit of common sense!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Damnit. I wants one of them there Decimator Daemon Engines. Or two. Or maybe three.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The body and legs of the decimator look good, but the arms look a bit too puny to me. I also agree with xenobiotic about unChaosing this bad boy, but he really is a bit too big for me to attempt to do it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If you read the fluff on it, Normal Space Marines have never had anything like it. So may be difficult to explain why they got a chaos engine in their arsenal.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> If you read the fluff on it, Normal Space Marines have never had anything like it. So may be difficult to explain why they got a chaos engine in their arsenal.


It might be worth starting a Relictors army just to run this bad boy.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I wants one! 
I could _really_ have some fun Nurglifying that fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd really bee interested in Relictors but I've yet to see a strikingly painted army of them.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i can see people converting the deamon engine into a uber necron


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Am I the only one who saw it?


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

@Iron Angel, where are those models from?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Those are the old school Necron Immortals from second edition.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

That thing looks like the war robot from Judge Dread. (Not a bad thing.) It does seem pretty survivable, especially if Nurgle. I'm just glad that wicked looking claw doesn't do what Blood Talons do. Chaos don't need a lawnmower like Blood Angels. But with what it does and that insane "reanimation protocol" it will get lots of AP 1 attention.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

You know Hammerstein was a badass.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Eleven said:


> 11 side is disappointing. This things price iscrazy too.


For all the people who asked, I meant points wise.

The only thing disappointing is that such an awesome kit will simply not be that great on the table top. It will definitely go down right away. Did we really need another defiler sized 12 armor (and 11 side!) walker.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw the comparison to the Warlord Titan, but the old metal Immortals is a good shout.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Difference is it also has a 5+ inv against weapon destroyed, immobilized. and has a 1-6 chance of getting back up every turn after its wrecked (which also auto repairs any previous damage). 

Comparing it to a defiler is like comparing a plague marine to a regular marine, sure both have a 3+ save, but that's where the similarity basically ends. (Note mark of nurgle makes the unit almost invincible to permanent destruction). Note av is a poor measure of survivability these days (Inv saves, and ignoring results are a hell lot more usfull then AV13-14)

Also note: Nurgle, and tzeentch are by far the best marks. Tzeentch because of the almost 20% increase in likelihood to hit at range (preferred build for dual butcher cannons), and the mark of nurgle is preferred for every other imaginable build.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the decimator is awesome but the Marks can only be taken if you have an IC with a mark with said choice. so makes it kinda hard to take the Nurgle awesomeness if you have lash princes/sorcerers

I just wonder how Abaddon would work...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll just have to take Typhus for the Nurgle Decimator 

Good thing it releases a month before my birthday :grin: Gotta get one to add to the collection.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

These models will be released in the same year as my Birthday, so I'm getting three!!!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic model. I will get one because it is cool and then figure out what I am going to do with it.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Fallen said:


> I just wonder how Abaddon would work...


It gets to take all the marks?  Just kidding, considering Abaddon does not have any of the corresponding marks (i.e. He doesnt actually have the mark of nurgle, just gets the benefits of it) it probably has to remain undivided.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Fantastic model. I will get one because it is cool and then figure out what I am going to do with it.


I gotta admit this is where I'm at with it as well at the moment. I'm considering getting a Contemptor instead because it fits better into my army. I might wait for the Official rules to pop up before making up my mind on it


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

OH man... I cant wait to get this guy and Tzeentchify him!

One question though and sorry if its obvious, if he pops smoke or is in cover will you get the cover save first, then if that fails roll for the Unholy Vigour? My thought was yes but its 5:30 am here lol and im tired as heck.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You can only ever get one save can't you? At least in the edition of rules I played, for example you can't fail your armour save then use your invulnerable save.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I could be wrong but i would assume that youd still get to roll unholy vigour as its not a Saving throw per-say as it only comes into affect if you suffer whats listed, i suppose the closest thing to it would be FNP which we all know allows you to take a saving throw after faling invun or armour saves.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

you don't roll unholy vigor until the actual damage is done. So sequence would be.....shot, glance/pen (cover save), if damage ---> unholy vigor?

"Whenever the decimator suffers a weapon destroyed or immobalized result this can be ignored on a d6 roll of 5+"

Can't save it until the damage is done.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

-double post-


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Ravner298 said:


> you don't roll unholy vigor until the actual damage is done. So sequence would be.....shot, glance/pen (cover save), if damage ---> unholy vigor?
> 
> "Whenever the decimator suffers a weapon destroyed or immobalized result this can be ignored on a d6 roll of 5+"
> 
> Can't save it until the damage is done.


Thats much better explained then mine, lol.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> These models will be released in the same year as my Birthday, so I'm getting three!!!


:goodpost:
I don't think anyone else even noted this...


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't wait for the Daemon Engine.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> :goodpost:
> I don't think anyone else even noted this...


i got it , didnt bother posting though


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice model, very nice.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I've seen an assembled one in the flesh now - this thing _rocks_ :biggrin: It's kind of like a bipedal Brass Scorpion, if that makes sense; looks like it can really fuck things up.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I need at least one of those buggers


----------

